# DWC bucket. purified water only!!!



## Syke (Mar 16, 2010)

would there be any problem with doing this?
or is the nutes crucial to the system?
any information would help.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 16, 2010)

Syke said:
			
		

> would there be any problem with doing this?
> or is the nutes crucial to the system?
> any information would help.


purified water is fine...if your ganna grow dwc or any hydro, you need a ppm and ph meter to ensure your water is good for hydro. ppm should not be low if any...and ph can be adjusted...nutes get added by you..i use distilled water with great results, some people have r/o filters...Loola


----------



## ishnish (Mar 16, 2010)

how would you like a life with no nutrients??  :hubba:

starting with none is common but as the plant grows it's going to need the nutrition.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2010)

with no nutes your plant is gonna die, unless you have extremely high ppm tap/well water. And if you have that high of natural ppm tap/well you still do not know what elements are in the water. They may live but would be so weak they would be useless.imo


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 16, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> how would you like a life with no nutrients?? :hubba:
> 
> starting with none is common but as the plant grows it's going to need the nutrition.


me? or the poster?


----------



## ishnish (Mar 16, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> me? or the poster?



the poster silly.


----------



## Syke (Mar 17, 2010)

is it a bad idea to have some of the roots exposed to light?


----------



## ishnish (Mar 17, 2010)

i commonly hear it's best to keep roots in pure darkness but i recently read somewhere that a lil light is ok as long as the roots don't dry out..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 17, 2010)

light + wet = algea....bad idea.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 17, 2010)

maybe a sucker fish in the res would fix the algae ?  :hubba:


----------



## Syke (Mar 18, 2010)

I put my rasberry kush seeds 
Into my rockwool
Placed it into bowl with my purified
Outside in the sun
Anything wrong with this being open ended bowl
To start the seeds in.

I have an airstone running also


----------



## ishnish (Mar 18, 2010)

your seeds should sprout just fine


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2010)

Syke said:
			
		

> I put my rasberry kush seeds
> Into my rockwool
> Placed it into bowl with my purified
> Outside in the sun
> ...



What are your temps?  Seedlings like it about 80 or so.  Make sure that your rockwool is not staying too wet.


----------



## Syke (Mar 18, 2010)

Too wet?
Why is considered too wet.
Never heard that before


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 18, 2010)

buddy... I'm gunna tell ya a little secret about life... JUST DO IT... 'n figure out what u did wrong if u screwed up...

in other words... just do it, 'n u'll figure most things out on yer own....


----------

